# 13.1 Painless Install



## decuser (May 17, 2022)

Exported my zfs pools, downloaded, burned to USB, booted, installed like usual, imported my zfs pools, updated, and configured. 10 minutes later my services were up and running without any pain at all. I heart FreeBSD and I heart ZFS and bectl !

Anybody else have an easy go of it?


----------



## freezr (May 18, 2022)

Yes, nice and easy. I also decided to come back to quarterly rather than latest... Am I becoming more conservative???


----------



## Geezer (May 18, 2022)

Quick and easy. 

Upgrading ports from 2022Q1 to 2022Q2 took much longer.


----------



## Friend Of Jolly Devil (May 18, 2022)

I have downloaded 13.1 amd64 memstick image, burned to USB disk, checked its sha512 sum, it matched so I've installed it. Afterwards a surprise, `freebsd-version -k` says 13.0 RELEASE, `uname -r` the same. Is it just me or some release mistake?


----------



## decuser (May 18, 2022)

I used:

FreeBSD-13.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img

and uname reports:

FreeBSD loki.sentech.home 13.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE releng/13.1-n250148-fc952ac2212 GENERIC amd64

and

freebsd-version -kru reports:

13.1-RELEASE
13.1-RELEASE
13.1-RELEASE


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2022)

Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> I have downloaded 13.1 amd64 memstick image, burned to USB disk, checked its sha512 sum, it matched so I've installed it. Afterwards a surprise, `freebsd-version -k` says 13.0 RELEASE, `uname -r` the same. Is it just me or some release mistake?


I'm pretty sure you accidentally used the 13.0-RELEASE images. Because there's no way a 13.1-RELEASE would install 13.0.


----------



## Friend Of Jolly Devil (May 18, 2022)

Decuser, could you post your sha512 sum please?

SirDice, image name says it's 13.1, and its size is 1172165120, but I'll check once again.


----------



## eternal_noob (May 18, 2022)

I `dd`'d the Rasperry Pi image to my SD card and FreeBSD 13.1 started out of the box.

Then i installed XOrg, openbox and Firefox and tried to access freebsd.org.
Didn't work. Other sites did work. A real WTF moment.

Problem was i forgot to start ntpd so my system time wasn't correct. After i added it to rc.conf, the FreeBSD website loaded properly.
Other than that, no problems. Best release ever!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 19, 2022)

decuser said:


> Anybody else have an easy go of it?



Another happy customer (not me): I just upgraded to 13.1-RELEASE

I'm another happy customer, where I upgraded successfully in a VirtualBox guest (to report a kernel panic involving a port).

*Postscript*









						Kernel panic when load of radeonkms is followed by load of amdgpu or i915kms · Issue #168 · freebsd/drm-kmod
					

Describe the bug Examples: panic on real hardware that requires i915kms, after booting from a mobile hard disk drive that was preconfigured for radeonkms panics in a Virtualbox guest, when (for rep...




					github.com


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 19, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> … i forgot to start ntpd so my system time wasn't correct. …



Can you recall how far out?

An oddity: <https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/uruzkc/-/> "… i got automatically 2276 instead of the right year. on freebsd 13.0 it was working fine …"



Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> … Is it just me …



`bectl list -c creation`

What's listed?


----------



## ram00 (May 22, 2022)

decuser said:


> Exported my zfs pools, downloaded, burned to USB, booted, installed like usual, imported my zfs pools, updated, and configured. 10 minutes later my services were up and running without any pain at all.


The relnotes indicate that the freebsd-update utility can be used to do the upgrade. Why didn't you use that means? Is it unreliable?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 22, 2022)

ram00 said:


> … Is it unreliable?



In basic tests on *amd64* (usually in virtual machines): freebsd-update was always reliable for me.

I have never tested freebsd-update on *arm64 (64-bit ARMv8)*. Support for this platform is missing from FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE Installation Instructions. FreeBSD bug 264113 – FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE Installation Instructions: update.

If ever I tested on *i386*: I have no recollection.

I can't speak for the opening poster.


----------



## decuser (May 22, 2022)

ram00 said:


> The relnotes indicate that the freebsd-update utility can be used to do the upgrade. Why didn't you use that means? Is it unreliable?


Nah. I just don’t need cruft lying around after the upgrade from prior releases. Upgrading in place is fine, but I like recreatable installs where I know the dependencies are the current media plus packages.


----------



## eternal_noob (May 29, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Can you recall how far out?


No, sorry. But since the Raspberry Pi 400 doesn't have a real time clock, it could have been any date.


----------



## blackhaz (Jun 8, 2022)

Alas, extremely painful upgrade from 12.2 to 13.1:

- 13.1 doesn't boot on Thinkpad X1, requires hint.hwpstate_intel.0.disabled="1".
- pkg upgrade segfaults multiple times saying (null) has no equivalent package or something.
- pkg upgrade breaks in the middle, e.g. when upgrading freebsd-doc complaining it cannot replace some of the files and just quits.
- With hwpstate disabled, laptop fans now spinning like crazy, so had to install and mess with bsdfan.
- Lots of strange error messages on boot - will have to get back to them later.

Still scratching my head how can someone break the boot process on Thinkpads (many models affected) so badly and continue to release the OS as if nothing has happened.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 9, 2022)

For each of these:



blackhaz said:


> pkg upgrade segfaults multiple times saying (null) has no equivalent package or something.
> pkg upgrade breaks in the middle, e.g. when upgrading freebsd-doc complaining it cannot replace some of the files and just quits.



– please create (or find) a separate topic, then @ ping me from there, to join you. Thanks.


----------



## blackhaz (Jun 9, 2022)

I appreciate your willingness to help, but I wish I had time to troubleshoot all this, Graham. By the way, one more issue: Thinkpad X1 is not waking up properly sometimes after 13.1 upgrade. Never been an issue with 12 and earlier. Handbook HTML files disappeared, can only find PDF installed. Was very useful to have HTML ones as they're faster to browse and search through.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 9, 2022)

pkg upgrade -f: (null) has no direct installation candidates, change it to … segmentation fault (crash) if y (yes) · Issue #2045 · freebsd/pkg
					

Moved from #1659 (comment) Now in chronological order: root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # bectl create n255769-f16e38162c7-h root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # bectl mount n255769-f16e38162c7-h /...




					github.com
				




NB maybe a different bug.









						misc/freebsd-doc-*: Update to rev 8539114 from the FreeBSD docset · freebsd/freebsd-ports@c7fe9c0
					

Note: HTML format build has been disabled until separate localized-only build will work again without requiring the en_US build.  Approved by:	doceng (implicit)




					github.com
				






> … HTML format build has been disabled until separate localized-only build will work again without requiring the en_US build.


----------



## jardows (Jun 9, 2022)

So far, so good.  I upgraded my desktop from 13.0 to 13.1 this past weekend.  Since I already knew I was going to have to redo the video drivers from ports, that prevented some frustration.  Using UFS on this computer, so no ZFS pools to be concerned with.  Now I need to jump in and upgrade my server from 12.3 to 13.1 to take advantage of the NFS improvements.  It's using some ZFS mirroring, so I want to be absolutely sure I have the right process (and good backups) before starting!


----------

